# Can not Mount USB Drive (exfat)



## manueljenkin (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi, I have just started with BSD on virtualbox. I am quite inexperienced and haven't really used Linux much other than some basic tasks at work. The entire setup was done by the IT team, and I just used the commands to get my tasks done - grep, job submission, etc. I also have a ubuntu installation on virtualbox, so I can cross check certain things.

I fumbled around a bit and finally got the following sorted
1. portsnap fetch extract and extracted the ports.
2. cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-exfat/
3. make config-recursive, then make fetch-recursive, then make install clean (How do I confirm if it has installed properly?)
4. I also downloaded and installed pkg and sudo.

I have a exfat formatted pendrive that I have to access. It is present at /dev/da0. I made my mount directory at /mnt/usbstick. When I use

sudo mount -t exfat /dev/da0 /mnt/usbstick (also tried using slash after da0/)

I get the following error
mount: /dev/da0: Operation not supported by device

file -s da0 gives
da0: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1 : ID=0x7, start-CHS (0x0,4,5), end-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), startsector 256, 62815999 sectors, extended partition table (last)

file -s da0s1 gives
da0s1: DOS/MBR boot sector

I tried it on ubuntu and can confirm it is in exfat format. I used the same sudo mount -t exfat commands and it worked (it was at /dev/sdb1). I tried unmounting and re mounting multiple times. I also tried checking -t ntfs and it sent an error.

Please guide me. I intend to switch to ZFS file system eventually but at the moment I want to make it work with exFAT since I'm stuck with windows for a lot of other tasks.

Thank you.


----------



## George (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey,


> How do I confirm if it has installed properly?


With `pkg info fusefs-ext`, or a bit more lazy `pkg info | grep fuse`

Are you sure you mount the right partition? Can you show `ls /dev | grep da0`?


Also, *not sure*, you might have to load the fuse kernel module, `kldload fuse`


----------



## mikethe1wheelnut (Apr 4, 2022)

..For anybody else searching for the same thing, I tried these instructions and ended up being asked for my password many many times until I (I think) typed it incorrectly and the process exited with an error.  Back to researching how to do it properly.


----------

